# 2008 3 Series ED - Anyone have a pick-up date?



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

CrazyJ said:


> Got my date today-- Nov 3rd. MY08 e90 335.
> 
> I'm not terribly excited about the date. I've read numerous postings about the miserable weather in November. Thinking about picking up the car and then jetting down to Cairo for a few days in the city then a Nile river cruise. Anyone else considering heading south before/after their pickup?


Nope. I'm sticking around Germany and Austria.

I'm planning on making day trips out of Munich, just in case the weather's too bad to drive in with summer tires. One think I've learned from many years as a sailor is that you shouldn't worry about the weather; you can't control it. (You need to prepare for it, however.)

I'm personally looking forward to some Maroni on a cold afternoon, if the weather cooperates.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

iversonm said:


> OK, I must be jinxed or something.
> 
> I just got a confused email from my CA asking if they could move my date to the 10/26. I replied, "No!" as I just booked my airline and hotel over the weekend, some of which is non-refundable.
> 
> ...


isn't Nov 2 marked as a holiday on the ED calendar? I remember seeing Nov 1 & 2 with the 'holiday' tag sometime ago.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

am_ver said:


> isn't Nov 2 marked as a holiday on the ED calendar? I remember seeing Nov 1 & 2 with the 'holiday' tag sometime ago.


I asked the same question. It seems that the Welt is open on the 2nd.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

CrazyJ said:


> Got my date today-- Nov 3rd. MY08 e90 335.
> 
> I'm not terribly excited about the date. I've read numerous postings about the miserable weather in November. Thinking about picking up the car and then jetting down to Cairo for a few days in the city then a Nile river cruise. Anyone else considering heading south before/after their pickup?


we are dropping the car off in Muc by Nov1 and then fly to Rome and do the amalfi coast. Last Nov, the weather was unusally warm, 70's during the day; we were there Oct 26-Nov 7.


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

Got my date! 

Special thanks to Mr. Robinson! I take delivery of my '08 335i on October 24th. Irv, you really made it happen. Like so many other who have come and gone from these forums, I am grateful for you patience with me and you persistence in getting what I needed. 

BMW Welt...here we come! 

P.S. Mr. Spira...I have posted my info to the calendar. Thanks for doing that. If your still in town on the 24th I love to see your new wheels!:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

am_ver said:


> we are dropping the car off in Muc by Nov1 and then fly to Rome and do the amalfi coast. Last Nov, the weather was unusally warm, 70's during the day; we were there Oct 26-Nov 7.


I will be in the town of Amalfi for much of the last week of October and returning to Rome on the 3rd of Nov. Great time of year to be down there. I've never had any problems either. Weather is beautiful, but sometimes more rainy than one might like. Nevertheless, it a beautiful area and fun can be had no matter the weather. Have a great time!

Cheers,
F1


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Has anyone got a confirmation for November? It looks like only deliveries for late October have been confirmed so far. I am waiting for my delivery date of 11/9 or 11/12 to be confirmed.

Thanks!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

trojanF1 said:


> Has anyone got a confirmation for November? It looks like only deliveries for late October have been confirmed so far. I am waiting for my delivery date of 11/9 or 11/12 to be confirmed.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm set for the 2nd. CrazyJ is the 3rd, as he stated above.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

am_ver said:


> isn't Nov 2 marked as a holiday on the ED calendar? I remember seeing Nov 1 & 2 with the 'holiday' tag sometime ago.


It is marked as a holiday with a notation that the Welt is open.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Mr.F1 Fan said:


> Got my date!
> 
> Special thanks to Mr. Robinson! I take delivery of my '08 335i on October 24th. Irv, you really made it happen. Like so many other who have come and gone from these forums, I am grateful for you patience with me and you persistence in getting what I needed.
> 
> ...


I´m probably heading out on the 24th. I will be in München since the previous week for the opening of the Welt so I will be anxious to get wherever it is I am going.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

hammick said:


> Irv just received the letter yesterday from BMW and I am confirmed on 10/26.


don't see you on the pickup calendar. That makes 3 of us with the saddle interior on that day!!


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

am_ver said:


> don't see you on the pickup calendar. That makes 3 of us with the saddle interior on that day!!


I pick up my Monaco/saddle vert on the 27th. What wood trim did you go with? I down for the standard dark walnut, but I've told my CA to keep an eye out for saddle/light poplar or saddle/grey on their lot so I can see what they look like. I was thinking the grey might look good with the black accents of the saddle leather.


----------



## creshando (Sep 10, 2002)

-deleted- wrong thread


----------



## diononiz (Jul 25, 2005)

Just got my date for October 26! Many thanks to Phillppe Kahn who made it happen!!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

sdsanta said:


> I pick up my Monaco/saddle vert on the 27th. What wood trim did you go with? I down for the standard dark walnut, but I've told my CA to keep an eye out for saddle/light poplar or saddle/grey on their lot so I can see what they look like. I was thinking the grey might look good with the black accents of the saddle leather.


Ordered the Burl right now - haven't seen the poplar with Saddle yet.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

just made my hotel reservations too... staying at the Marriott!! can't wait!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

diononiz said:


> Just got my date for October 26! Many thanks to Phillppe Kahn who made it happen!!


which dealership is he at? I'm also picking up mine on the 26th. Add yourself to the ED calendar.


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

My delivery date request for October 07 was denied today, stating that October 07 is booked.

When did you folks who have a 335 E93 delivery confirmed for October place your orders? My order was placed in March 07, and yet I was told all slots are taken for October, and that I can hold off for November. I can't believe a whole bunch of people had orders in before March 07 and took all the slots before my order.

Is the BMWNA ED department doing things in order? The way deliveries are assigned feels very disorganized and random. Sorry for the rant but I have been waiting 6 months. My earlier requests for May and June were also denied at the time. November delivery is impossible for me. I will probably just have to look elsewhere...


----------



## AgsWin (Apr 30, 2007)

bimmersf said:


> My delivery date request for October 07 was denied today, stating that October 07 is booked.
> 
> When did you folks who have a 335 E93 delivery confirmed for October place your orders? My order was placed in March 07, and yet I was told all slots are taken for October, and that I can hold off for November. I can't believe a whole bunch of people had orders in before March 07 and took all the slots before my order.
> 
> Is the BMWNA ED department doing things in order? The way deliveries are assigned feels very disorganized and random. Sorry for the rant but I have been waiting 6 months. My earlier requests for May and June were also denied at the time. November delivery is impossible for me. I will probably just have to look elsewhere...


I did mine in April and I got Oct 25. It also may have to do with your CA. If you dont have an experienced one, he may have filed the wrong paperwork or the papers sat on his desk instead of being sent to the ED dept. Many factors, but they all come down to your CA. If you have an experiened one, then you should have had opending day of the Welt. Who did you use?


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

bimmersf said:


> My delivery date request for October 07 was denied today, stating that October 07 is booked.
> 
> When did you folks who have a 335 E93 delivery confirmed for October place your orders? My order was placed in March 07, and yet I was told all slots are taken for October, and that I can hold off for November. I can't believe a whole bunch of people had orders in before March 07 and took all the slots before my order.
> 
> Is the BMWNA ED department doing things in order? The way deliveries are assigned feels very disorganized and random. Sorry for the rant but I have been waiting 6 months. My earlier requests for May and June were also denied at the time. November delivery is impossible for me. I will probably just have to look elsewhere...


who is your CA - maybe u went with the wrong dealership?!


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Maybe you requested a date in October when the ED center in Freimann is closed.:dunno: There are many dates in October when no deliveries could be scheduled. Have you looked in the ED calendar to see if you requested a valid date? http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?s=&c=3&week=&month=10&year=2007


----------



## smlee (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, My wifes lovely 335CIC Barbera Red with Saddle brown interior will be delivered to us on Oct 25 at the WELT, which was the date we wanted. Good luck and hope you get your date! We order in Early April.


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, request dates, request dates... Here is as much as I remember...

As soon as pricing was announced in February, I requested May delivery. no go. June? No go.

Then I decided to wait for fall and requested 9/28 later in March, I called BMWNA to confirm, they said it should be ok as it was far in advance.

Then I found out about the delivery center closing. Welt opening was originally rumored to be 10/15, then I changed my deliver date to that. Called BMWNA again, they said the opening date is not yet certain, but that 10/15 should be ok.

Then the opening date was going to be 10/22, but the first delivery date was still not certain. I told my CA to request the earliest date he can get in October. This was back in May. Since then I did not hear back from the dealer.

I saw this thread last week, and called the dealer to follow up. The rest, you know already.

The dealer is BMW of San Francisco. As a customer, I do not want to get into the fingerpointing between the dealer and BMWNA. The fact is, BMWNA has an unhappy client today. I have done ED before with BMW, this time around (will probably be the last time) it has not been a pleasant experience.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Sounds like your Client Advisor is not well versed in ED. People here at bimmerfest have known the closure dates for some time. Not sure what you can do at this point other than start anew with someone else who knows what they're doing, especially since you have nothing at this point. Sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

bimmersf said:


> My delivery date request for October 07 was denied today, stating that October 07 is booked.


October 7th is a Sunday. They don't do any deliveries on Sunday that I know of. The center is also closed from early October (I think the 8th) until October 22 for the Welt opening.

The issue seems to be with your local dealership's client advisor, as he should have know October 7th was a Sunday, and to my knowledge, they've never done a Sunday delivery.... so I don't think you can fault the BMWNA ED people.... your CA dropped the ball big time.


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

Davisjl said:


> October 7th is a Sunday. They don't do any deliveries on Sunday that I know of. The center is also closed from early October (I think the 8th) until October 22 for the Welt opening.
> 
> The issue seems to be with your local dealership's client advisor, as he should have know October 7th was a Sunday, and to my knowledge, they've never done a Sunday delivery.... so I don't think you can fault the BMWNA ED people.... your CA dropped the ball big time.


October 07 = October 2007; I requested any date in October...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmersf said:


> October 07 = October 2007; I requested any date in October...


 BMW NA's current reservation process asks for three specific dates. Not a blanket "anytime in month x".


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

sdsanta said:


> I pick up my Monaco/saddle vert on the 27th. What wood trim did you go with? I down for the standard dark walnut, but I've told my CA to keep an eye out for saddle/light poplar or saddle/grey on their lot so I can see what they look like. I was thinking the grey might look good with the black accents of the saddle leather.


My guess is light poplar will be too light for saddle brown, assuming it's similar to the light poplar in my X3.

The grey might look good. My 5er will be similar, with Natural Brown with Anthracite Bamboo Trim. I hope I like it, since I agonized over the decision for some time.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

iversonm said:


> My guess is light poplar will be too light for saddle brown, assuming it's similar to the light poplar in my X3.
> 
> The grey might look good. My 5er will be similar, with Natural Brown with Anthracite Bamboo Trim. I hope I like it, since I agonized over the decision for some time.


I have light poplar with a black leather interior and it´s a perfect match, not too light at all.

The question of light poplar with saddle brown is really more of a color-matching question IMO than light v. dark (or good v. evil).


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

JSpira said:


> BMW NA's current reservation process asks for three specific dates. Not a blanket "anytime in month x".


My request was to the dealer, not BMWNA. I believe 10/26 was sent as the preferred date, but I told him I was ok with any date in October.

This morning, I received an email from BMWNA stating:

"October 26, 2007 has been reserved as your delivery date. We will be processing your order shortly."

Great news! Is it time to make travel arrangements, or should I wait for a formal confirmation and/or transfer to dealer inventory and/or a production number?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmersf said:


> My request was to the dealer, not BMWNA. I believe 10/26 was sent as the preferred date, but I told him I was ok with any date in October.
> 
> This morning, I received an email from BMWNA stating:
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

I would ask the CA for a production number (which he should get asap) and then start planning.


----------



## trojantechy99 (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got mine today for 11/09!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

trojantechy99 said:


> Just got mine today for 11/09!


Please post your date on the calendar.:thumbup:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

bimmersf said:


> My request was to the dealer, not BMWNA. I believe 10/26 was sent as the preferred date, but I told him I was ok with any date in October.
> 
> This morning, I received an email from BMWNA stating:
> 
> ...


What car are u getting? I'm picking up mine on the 26th as well!! Add yourself to the calendar. We are on SF-FRA-MUC flight on the 24th!


----------



## blackcat1776 (Jun 10, 2007)

still waiting for my date 11/5 from Irv


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

JSpira said:


> The question of light poplar with saddle brown is really more of a color-matching question IMO than light v. dark (or good v. evil).


Thanks for clarifying my point. I sometimes see a bit of a greenish tinge in the light poplar, which may or may not go with the saddle brown.

I like light poplar trim with the black interior in my X3.


----------



## icfire (Apr 9, 2007)

my buddy and I got the green light from Joern yesterday - 10/24 is a go for our two 335i E92's.

Waiting since April is hard enough - the next 10 weeks are going to be brutal!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

But it's nine days shorter than my wait. :bawling:


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

am_ver said:


> What car are u getting? I'm picking up mine on the 26th as well!! Add yourself to the calendar. We are on SF-FRA-MUC flight on the 24th!


I am getting an E93. I do not have a production number yet, did you get one? I am waiting for that before I book my flight... and before I put myself on the calendar...

I looked at the SFO-FRA-MUC flight, but it gets there mid morning, I wanted to be there earlier, I am looking at the SFO-DEN-MUC flight that gets in at 7 something, that way I can pick up the car and take care of the drop-off paperwork on the same day and have more time to spare. I want to book Saturday drop-off for the following day, October 27. Not sure if I need to book that way in advance rather than 1 day in advance...


----------



## lfparker (Oct 7, 2005)

*No joy*

I was just told by my CA that I still don't have a production number for a 335i E92. I put in a pre-reservation on 25 MAY for delivery on 26 OCT. Seemed like more than enough notice at the time...

The story seems a bit confused, but apparently the Welt can't handle as many deliveries yet as the old center. Also, BMW seemingly can't meet the demand for E92s. I guess I don't understand how some of you folks are getting confirmations on your cars, but BMW can't confirm anything about my order which was placed almost three months ago. Any thoughts or insight on this situation??

I told my CA that I have some flexibility on dates, but this is sort of disappointing. I'm sure everyone can appreciate the planning and organization that has to occur to pull off this kind of trip.

Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lfparker said:


> I was just told by my CA that I still don't have a production number for a 335i E92. I put in a pre-reservation on 25 MAY for delivery on 26 OCT. Seemed like more than enough notice at the time...
> 
> The story seems a bit confused, but apparently the Welt can't handle as many deliveries yet as the old center. Also, BMW seemingly can't meet the demand for E92s. I guess I don't understand how some of you folks are getting confirmations on your cars, but BMW can't confirm anything about my order which was placed almost three months ago. Any thoughts or insight on this situation??
> 
> I told my CA that I have some flexibility on dates, but this is sort of disappointing. I'm sure everyone can appreciate the planning and organization that has to occur to pull off this kind of trip.


Yes and no, regarding sufficient notice. The E92s were already in short supply by then as well delivery slots.

People who requested delivery dates in March are first getting late October and early November dates. The availability of an E92 complicates matters of course.

The Welt will only be doing a handful of deliveries for the first week as they ramp up their capabilities. Eventually the Welt will be able to handle 25 deliveries per day.

Based on what others are posting, I would imagine late November is a possibility.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

lfparker said:


> I was just told by my CA that I still don't have a production number for a 335i E92. I put in a pre-reservation on 25 MAY for delivery on 26 OCT. Seemed like more than enough notice at the time...


I'd ordinarily agree, but I went through the same coffee grinder. I started on 9 April for my E92 Delivery. I got 7 September rejected due to a lack of cars. I cancelled the order and went with an E60. However, the ED office didn't get the message, and offered me a date of 26 October for an E92 a little over a week ago. (After a bit of confusion, it was straightened out.)

Since my request was about 6 weeks before yours, I'd guess you might have a few more days to wait.


----------



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

lfparker said:


> I was just told by my CA that I still don't have a production number for a 335i E92. I put in a pre-reservation on 25 MAY for delivery on 26 OCT. Seemed like more than enough notice at the time...
> 
> The story seems a bit confused, but apparently the Welt can't handle as many deliveries yet as the old center. Also, BMW seemingly can't meet the demand for E92s. I guess I don't understand how some of you folks are getting confirmations on your cars, but BMW can't confirm anything about my order which was placed almost three months ago. Any thoughts or insight on this situation??
> 
> ...


I don't know how it will turn out for you ... but I put in a E90 '08 request for October back on March 19th and was just informed that the earliest I could get one is end of November....

If you haven't got a confirmation by now... my guess is you're going to get screwed. I feel screwed as plenty of April and later inputed dates have recieved October delivery. If BMW can't figure out that a March 19th date should take priority over an April input date .... Even if it was caught up in the blackout time frame, they should have slid those deliverys to the first ones out since they hadn't released any confirmations for October yet. I feel like I've done everything possible to be ahead of the game. I even got my Passport to the CA months and months ago. I don't think I can express my disappointment in BMW.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

(think Joe Pesci Lethal Weapon)OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK so I got my production number and pick up date (drum roll please) 10/27. :bawling:I'm just so damn :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmernupe07 said:


> (think Joe Pesci Lethal Weapon)OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK so I got my production number and pick up date (drum roll please) 10/27. :bawling:I'm just so damn :rofl:


Congratulations. :thumbup:

When did you put your order in and what car are you getting?


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Placed order*



JSpira said:


> Congratulations. :thumbup:
> 
> When did you put your order in and what car are you getting?


Placed order in July for 335i Barbera Red Metallic w/ Saddle Brown(changed from cream)


----------



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

bimmernupe07 said:


> Placed order in July for 335i Barbera Red Metallic w/ Saddle Brown(changed from cream)


Congrats ... I hope you enjoy your car. I know you'll enjoy your trip.

The below is in no way directed at you ... but for anyone at the BMW ED department that might be reading this.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:
BMW-ED:violent:
:flipoff:BMW-ED:flipoff:

I'm just a little bit frustrated and pissed at this point.


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

bimmernupe07 said:


> (think Joe Pesci Lethal Weapon)OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK so I got my production number and pick up date (drum roll please) 10/27. :bawling:I'm just so damn :rofl:


Looks like we're both picking up on the same day.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

bimmernupe07 said:


> Placed order in July for 335i Barbera Red Metallic w/ Saddle Brown(changed from cream)


Congrats!


----------



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

bimmernupe07 said:


> Placed order in July for 335i Barbera Red Metallic w/ Saddle Brown(changed from cream)


BTW, I love your color choice. I think the Barbera Red might be one of the best colors they have for the 3er.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Davisjl said:


> BTW, I love your color choice. I think the Barbera Red might be one of the best colors they have for the 3er.


:bow:Thank you, Thank you:bow:


----------



## Nic3quik (Jan 3, 2005)

My CA told me she talked to her rep and she got me a date of the 3rd of Nov. I am assuming I'll probably end up picking it up from the WELT ? hmmm


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

bimmernupe07 said:


> (think Joe Pesci Lethal Weapon)OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK, OK so I got my production number and pick up date (drum roll please) 10/27. :bawling:I'm just so damn :rofl:


I just got my confirmation and production number today as well! 11/05 just as I requested in May. I am so :rofl::rofl:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Ian335i said:


> I just got my confirmation and production number today as well! 11/05 just as I requested in May. I am so :rofl::rofl:


I know the feeling:thumbup:


----------



## smlee (Feb 5, 2007)

bimmernupe07 said:


> Placed order in July for 335i Barbera Red Metallic w/ Saddle Brown(changed from cream)


Hey thats the same car my wife ordered!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Pickining up*



smlee said:


> Hey thats the same car my wife ordered!!!! :thumbup:


10/27


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I got my confirmation and a production number yesterday for November 9! Time to start looking for air tickets and planning the trip. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*oops*



bimmernupe07 said:


> 10/27


I meant congrats:thumbup:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

trojanF1 said:


> I got my confirmation and a production number yesterday for November 9! Time to start looking for air tickets and planning the trip. :thumbup:


Don't forget to post on calender


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

Got my production number for October 26... I am on the calendar...


----------



## jaspk33 (Mar 31, 2007)

Received production number for 10/27 delivery - E90 328i


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a week 42 production, what week is that? Also, what is the deadline for modifying orders for that week?

The dealer said that this was some week in October, my delivery is on October 26, seems too close, but not sure (this production to delivery gap seemed longer a few years ago)....


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

bimmersf said:


> I have a week 42 production, what week is that? Also, what is the deadline for modifying orders for that week?
> 
> The dealer said that this was some week in October, my delivery is on October 26, seems too close, but not sure (this production to delivery gap seemed longer a few years ago)....


I think that would be the week of 10/15.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

bimmersf said:


> Got my production number for October 26... I am on the calendar...


thats great news! We'll be there early morning and hopefully run into each other at the delivery center. My fingers are crossed for the weather - 70 degrees and sunny skies; aah, thats all I am asking for!! (Got to have the top down driving out of the Welt!)


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

am_ver said:


> thats great news! We'll be there early morning and hopefully run into each other at the delivery center. My fingers are crossed for the weather - 70 degrees and sunny skies; aah, thats all I am asking for!! (Got to have the top down driving out of the Welt!)


I'm picking up the day after you. I don't care if it's below freezing the top will be down when I drive out of Welt!


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

am_ver said:


> thats great news! We'll be there early morning and hopefully run into each other at the delivery center. My fingers are crossed for the weather - 70 degrees and sunny skies; aah, thats all I am asking for!! (Got to have the top down driving out of the Welt!)


Yes, will likely see you there, my flight lands at around 7:40am, if all goes according to plan, I should be there by 9-9:30am or so...


----------



## diononiz (Jul 25, 2005)

I guess I will see you there too. We will have a little bay area get together in welt


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am from SF bay area and my pickup date for now is 11/19..anyone else?


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

bb987, I too received a production number this afternoon for an 11/19 pick-up of my e93 328i. It's scheduled for week 45 production (11/5 - 11/9) which seems a little close to the pick-up date, so I'm guessing production will be moved back at some point.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

aba030 said:


> bb987, I too received a production number this afternoon for an 11/19 pick-up of my e93 328i. It's scheduled for week 45 production (11/5 - 11/9) which seems a little close to the pick-up date, so I'm guessing production will be moved back at some point.


I don't think the production week will move; 7 days in advance is standard.


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

JSpira said:


> I don't think the production week will move; 7 days in advance is standard.


Jonathan, I didn't realize 7 days was standard. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

aba030 said:


> bb987, I too received a production number this afternoon for an 11/19 pick-up of my e93 328i. It's scheduled for week 45 production (11/5 - 11/9) which seems a little close to the pick-up date, so I'm guessing production will be moved back at some point.


actually, mine has not been confirmed yet since i just placed the order yesterday..i will check with my CA today and hopefully he can confirm my date asap since i am starting to plan my trip and getting ready to bok the plane tix and hotel


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

aba030 said:


> Jonathan, I didn't realize 7 days was standard. Thanks for the heads up!!


ja, this is new for the Welt - see my post here


----------



## ZoomZoom2 (Jul 23, 2007)

German law requires winter tires. If you don't have them and you're in an accident, you'll be more at fault than the other guy. This past winter was very mild over here and although I had winter tires on, I didn't need them. Let's hope for another mild winter.


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

Got my production number today (E93 335i). Delivery is Dec 13th with tentative production week 49 (according to agent at 800 info number). That is the week before delivery, which seems to be the norm lately.

Owner's Circle doesn't seem to know anything about my production number yet. Any idea how long it takes before it gets updated, so I can at least verify my colors and options are correct?

Thanks!

-Dave


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine is confirmed on 11/21 and according to the ED calendar, it is a holiday???? Anyhow, date is confirmed but no production # yet...


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

we're confirmed for picking up our E93 on 11/16 .... my CA says he has six others from his dealership alone on or around that same day! We actually are slated for Week 39 production, but because of Welt, mid-October pick-up was not an option and we couldn't go again until mid-November. Already have our Luftansa 2 for 1 tickets reserved.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bb987 said:


> Mine is confirmed on 11/21 and according to the ED calendar, it is a holiday???? Anyhow, date is confirmed but no production # yet...


Ja, that day is Buß- und Bettag, and it is a public holiday in Bayern, but the Welt is open anyway. Some holidays are on the calendar for notification purposes (i.e. expect almost everything to be closed) even if the Welt is open. Now that I have received a list from Welt management of holidays, I am updating the calendar when the Welt is closed.


----------



## jgomez215 (Jun 8, 2007)

Got my production # and confirmed ED date for 11/23...


----------



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

jgomez215 said:


> Got my production # and confirmed ED date for 11/23...


Thanksgiving in Germany (or in reality on a plane) ..... eat a brat for me and have fun.


----------

